

CyanogenMod can now take screenshots on Android - CrazedGeek
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,6492

======
CrazedGeek
Long-hold the power button on your device to see the Screenshot menu item. Tap
it, and be amazed!

It looks like some people are having issues on specific devices, but it works
fine on my Nook Color (Encore).

